# Mccormick Deering Milker



## SimpleAcres (Jan 14, 2013)

I have two stainless International Harvester Mccormick Deering bucket milkers. (c.1940s?)

One is just the bucket and lid, the other is complete with pulsator, gasket, and valve. I have a partial claw, but I do not have everything I need. Does anyone know how this system works? I can't find parts anywhere and I have scoured the web.








I did get the pulsator to work tonight. It has one vacuum line in and 2 out that go to the claw. Will another claw work with this system?

It is for milking my jersey with tiny teats that take ages to milk by hand (which I am doing every night).

Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## SimpleAcres (Jan 14, 2013)

Bingo! Hours of research finally paid off...:typomat:check this out!
http://www.freepatentsonline.com/2290239.pdf
Turns out I was wrong; I have everything I need except a flared hose and the shells and rubber. This claw doesn't have the "chamber" we usually see.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I have one in the shed, not sure if it has the claw with it or not, I will look and let you know. I know one of the old DeLaval claws would work on it, and I have some of those. I probly could find you some shells also. > Thanks Marc


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I checked, I don`t have a claw for mine, but I do have the pulsator on the bucket. > Thanks Marc


----------



## SimpleAcres (Jan 14, 2013)

my pulsator is corroded, but the diaphrams seem ok. I have to take off the cap and give it a little push to get it going though. any ideas? Thanks!


----------

